# Epoxy ramp?



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

How to make a smooth epoxy or rod finish ramp from a smaller diameter to the reel seat edge? Or from a grip or fore grip down to the rod blank (over thread in both cases, not that it matters).

Thanks guys.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I've been taught to do it three ways. One is with thread. You just progressively make the wrap thicker and taper it from the smaller diameter to the larger. It's tricky for me, and I suck at it. The other way, is to take a 5 minute epoxy and make a ramp out of that. Since it cures pretty quick, you can put the rod on a drying motor and just build the ramp up that way, and then coat it with a regular finish if you like, but that's not something you have to do. The third is to just keep building coats of finish up until it looks the way you want it. I've never tried that, so I can't say how well that works. Takes a lot of time, but looks good. I did this and it worked well. Took a TON of coats though to get it nice.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Hey tumbleweed,*



Wait till you see the all improved 1023-

I removed the guides yesterday, started rewrapping them due to some surface rust that showed up through the silver.

I also added a little flare to the wrap in fron of the grip and built up that "ramp" as you call it.

What I did initially was wrap all one color, then went back over the top of it with a tad larger diameter thread, then over it again with D thread. Finished with aftco- Worked great!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

lets see it


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Treed,

I usually use 5min epoxy and an angled brush, then put on my thread when the epoxy is just barely still tacky wrapping up the ramp.

Walt 

Wa


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks guys....hmmm put you thread on how Walt? Not following?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I think what Walt is saying is that when the 5 minute epoxy is still slightly tacky, he wraps up the epoxy ramp. That way you can have thread over the whole area and not just a bunch of epoxy.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Lots of black thread is the easiest method I've found. Just be sure to thin your first coat of epoxy to get rid of all the bubbles. With black nylon thread & a power wrapper it's a snap.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks guys...still waitin to hear back about a blank then Ill be hell on wheels again. Can always count on the guys at P&S to answer your ?'s


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

basstardo said:


> I think what Walt is saying is that when the 5 minute epoxy is still slightly tacky, he wraps up the epoxy ramp. That way you can have thread over the whole area and not just a bunch of epoxy.



Right, When the epoxy is to the point where I can just dent it with a fingernail without it being stringy/sticky. I wrap from the blank up the ramp with the color of thread I want. Then I just tape the end of the thread taught onto the grip and when its completely dry I cut the thread off close with my exacto. Then one or more coats of finish. This is the method I mainly use at the foregrip to make a winding check where I really want a nice taper. At the butt section of the reel seat I usually build it up with thread then epoxy over that. 

Walt


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks....clear as a bell now!


----------

